# Regulador de moto mediante PWM



## rosquete (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola a todos desde CUBA, es un placer poder tener acceso a tan prestigioso foro, de antemano gracias por sus aportes a tan dicimiles temas, acudo a ustedes con el fin de poder concretar una idea que tengo que es el de poder realizar un regulador para una moto que sea al menos duradero, para eso he pensado en intercambiar con ustedes acerca de la posibilidad de fabricar un regulador basado en el funcionamiento de un pwm+ mosfet+transformador+opto≈ 13.8volt con al menos 3amp con la idea de lograr un regulador lo mas estable posible
bueno espero poder compartir con alguno mas concretamente a cerca de esto
un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2017)

Regulador *de carga* o regulador *para emplear* los 12 V ?


----------



## rosquete (Feb 15, 2017)

para cargar la bateria de la moto



la cosa es mantener los 13.8V de carga jugando con la frecuencia del oscilador del pwm



creo si la memoria no me falla que existe algun oscilador controlado por voltage? rectifiqueme si me equivoco?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2017)

Hay algunas motos que solo se regulan "cortocircuitando" la salida del alternador-magneto , ya que son de excitación fija (imanes)

Debes seguir en alguno de los temas ya existentes . Gracias



¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador. *y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## rosquete (Feb 15, 2017)

esa es la cosa, los que he encontrado no tienen nada que ver con lo que quiero construir....cortocircuitar la bobina del magneto de imanes permanentes, tiene prejuicios que no quiero tener.....carga el motor y recalienta la bobina......de ahi la idea de usar el principio de las fuentes autovolt por ejemplo de un TV...no importa la alimentacion de la red siempre y cuando este dentro de un rango.....ese seria motor trabajando en baja y alta que por supuesto el magneto va ha producir valores de voltages variables con las RPM del motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2017)

No estás indicando que tipo de alternador disponés , con excitación o sin ella . . .

Algo así , pero en vez de zener un PWM ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 127423


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola, no sólo se trata de monitorear la tensión de flotación de la batería, sino también la corriente máxima a la que puede cargarse.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 16, 2017)

No importa cual es la forma o el metodo usado para cargar la bateria, siempre se frena el motor, nada es gratis.

El regulador serie o el paralelo que dice dosmetro no cambia en nada, la potencia al motor siempre es la misma y dependerá de la carga que necesite la bateria.

La mayoria de los autos usan un regulador que pone "en corto" la salida, en realidad coloca una consumo alto para llegar a los 13.8V, los reguladores universales en cambio modifican la intesidad del campor y asi bajan o suben la carga.


----------



## rosquete (Feb 16, 2017)

amigos la cosa es implementar una fuente autovolt como la de un tv que tiene un rango de voltage de entrada de +-120v, y una salida estable al valor que tiene fijada, en mi caso yo estoy diseñando todo desde el magneto, bobina, regulador, el magneto ya lo tengo hecho en el torno me falta la bobina y el regulador y respecto a los valores de salida con 13.8v y 1-2A soy feliz ha se me olvidaba DOSMETROS no tiene exitacion....si la tuviera seria un jamon diseñar un regulador



este proyecto es algo nuevo aca en cuba, nadie tiene o al menos no he visto aca ningun tipo de regulador como este que quiero fabricar quiero que sea algo que pueda adaptarse a cualquier tipo de magneto de motocicleta que no tenga control de exitacion en el alternador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2017)

Habría que hacer algo estilo un TL494 que tiene dos comparadores (tensión y corriente) y con eso manejar el mosfet . . .


----------



## mezafono (Dic 7, 2017)

Alguien me puede explicar a que se refieren con tensión de corto circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

mezafono dijo:
			
		

> Exacto, es lo que quiero, de alli quiero partir, no pregunto por el circuito, sino por el tiristor.
> 
> Psicodelico en el siguiente tema, me da una idea, pero aun sigo sin entender el funcionamiento.
> 
> ...


 

Ahí te lo resalté en azul :



psicodelico dijo:


> No es buena idea probar uno de esos reguladores de motocicleta con un simple transformador conectado a la red eléctrica, la razón es que ponen en cortocircuito la parte de la onda que significa una sobretensión (y afecta al transformador de prueba).
> *Deben tener muy presente que un alternador de motocicleta, tiene una elevada tensión de corto circuito, (cualquier alternador se lo termina modelando como un transformador para simplificar su estudio), y esa es la razón por la cual no se "quema" al cortocircuitar sus terminales. La elevada impedancia interna del mísmo impide que circule desmedidamente corriente por sus bobinados, y en función de esto se calcula el alambre con el cual se lo bobina, de manera que aguante el calor generado sin freir su aislación.*
> 
> Ahora imaginen lo que pasa si emplean un simple transformador conectado a la red para probar uno de estos reguladores, al momento de cortocircuitar "parte" de la onda rectificada, que corresponde a la sobretensión de la carga, en el transformador de prueba es un cortocircuito franco, el trafo en cuestión no está diseñado para soportar una corriente excesiva en sus bobinados, genera tremendo calor, Y SE QUEMA!.-
> ...


----------



## AleSergi (Dic 8, 2017)

si vas a hacer algo con el TL494 y sos novato con ese ci,  como Yo,  te recomiendo que estudies este documento,  allí describen como hacer una fuente con Vi=32v Vs=5v, creo que de 10A.

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slva001e/slva001e.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Aqui les dejo un inicio , variando la pata 1 desde 3,5V a 5V varía el ciclo de trabajo de un 5% a un 90% , luego un driver con transistores y el Mosfet P alimentado desde el alternador , también les dejo la simulación.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 4, 2019)

Saludos cordiales.
Hace poco me incorporé a ésta comunidad y para cumplir con las normas. Quiero aportar un circuito de mi invención que creo será de utilidad. Primero voy a poneros en antecedentes sobre como fue la génesis de éste regulador para motocicletas.
Soy usuario de una moto de 125 cc de la firma PIAGGIO, la cual empezó a costarle arrancar.
Un buen dia circulaba con ella y pare para visitar a unos amigos. Al ir a arrancar no hizo ni el intento, como llevaba mis herramientas, le testee la tension de batería y me marcaba 10 Volts. Mi pensamiento en ese momento fue que la batería estaba muerta seguramente con un vaso malo pués era algo viejita. Arranqué la moto con unos cables que tenía en mi macuto haciendo el puente con una batería de un coche y llegué a mi casa donde saque la batería para tomar la referencia y comprar una nueva.
Le puse la bateria nueva y guarde la vieja pero ocurrio que a los tres dias cuando circulaba de regreso a casa se me paro la moto sin bateria.

Llegue a casa empujando la y alli empece las pesquisas para ver que ocurría.
Me encontré con la desagradable sorpresa de que el regulador trifásico estaba medio ido.
Empecé a mirar por cuanto me podria salir uno nuevo y resultó que el precio era astronómico (90 euros).
Busqué información sobre el circuito y fue poca cosa lo que encontré y lo poco que encontré no me gusto un pelo.
Resulta que la regulación se basaba en un sistema por tiristor que cortocircuita la corriente del alternador, lo cual me pareció un despropósito. Cuanto menos corriente consumía el circuito eléctrico de la moto mas electricidad se desperdiciaba en forma de calor en el regulador y el alternador. Eso implica mas fatiga de materiales mas entropia y un gasto inutil de energia mecánica con la consiguiente pérdida de rendimiento.

Monté un regulador que fabriqué con la odiosa tecnología despilfarradora de energía y al probarlo resultó que el alternador estaba medio quemado. La avería del regulador original me había recalentado los bobinados hasta dejarlos inservibles. No tenía otra opción mas que comprar un alternador, eso si equivalente por que el original tenia un precio brutal. Tuve que hacer algunas modificaciones el núcleo ferromagnético del alternador por que no me entraba y también le tuve que cambiar cable por el del viejo por que era corto. Cómo el tiempo me apremiaba monté un regulador de la misma tecnologia que el original pero con una diferencia que lo hacia menos derrochador.

Después de varios experimentos con tres diseños de reguladores que hice opté por convertir la corriente trifásica en bifásica pues calculé el consumo máximo del circuito electrico de la moto y resultó que era muy inferior al que me generaba el alternador. La estrategia consistió en aminorar en un tercio la energía usando las tres fases como si fueran solo dos usando dos puentes de diodos monofasicos y regulado solo dos entradas de alterna dejando la tercera como linea comun o neutro. De esa manera tenemos media onda sin regulación en cada una de las dos fases que sumado a la 3ª linea que hace de neutro supone un ahorro energético de electricidad que no se convierte en calor y un ahorro en componentes pues usamos solo dos tiristores. Monté el regulador y el alternador despues de tres dias de complicado trabajo de desmontar adaptar y montarlo todo en mi scooter. El resultado fue un éxito total pero me quedo un RUN RUN en la cabeza un un cierto sabor agridulce.

No quedé muy satisfecho con éste método tan aberrante de regulación y empecé a maquinar la manera de usar un sistema mas eficiente.
Es por ésto que diseñé un regulador conmutado con Mosfet el cual publico. Elegí un transistor Mosfet de ultima generación que tiene una bajísima resistencia D-S de tan solo  3.6 miliohms lo cual le habilita para manejar elevadas intensidades sin necesidad de disipador o con un disipador minúsculo. Éste regulador puede servir también como sistema independiente de carga de bateria con un transformador que tenga salida minima de 15 Volts en el secundario. Yo lo probé con un transformador de 24 Volts y ajusté la tensión de carga a 13.4 Volts eficaces lo cual supone alargar la vida de la batería evitando la deshidratación típica que se produce al someterla a 14 Volts. Teniendo en cuenta que las baterías de moto pequeñas no cuentan con sistema de recuperación de agua basado en el dióxido de manganeso y que vienen selladas la mayoria. Es una buena elección esa tensión de carga. No obstante ese umbral se puede modificar facilmente si alguien lo desea. En principio no publico el otro regulador basado en la partición de fase pero si es del interés de alguien, que lo solicite.


----------



## AleSergi (Mar 4, 2019)

Hola, habrás visto, en el foro está desarrollado el tema de los reguladores que funcionan cortocircuitando las bobinas del alternador.
El que propones es el primero por conmutación que veo.
Porque no nos describís/contás su funcionamiento....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2019)

Hace calculo dos años hubo un muchacho de Cuba insistiendo en que le diseñaran exactamente éste circuito , la idea sería que la corriente cortocircuitada con los reguladores paralelo , es energía perdida pero generada por el motor y consumida en combustible , por eso su ineficiencia , y por eso sería interesante hacer éste regulador serie conmutado.

Gracias por el aporte !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2019)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado en la PCB que me lo haga saber.


Supongo que muchos pueden estar interesados en el PCB para construir este regulador de forma confiable y segura.
Por favor, publicalo para completar el aporte.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 4, 2019)

Atendiendo a lo solicitado procedo a aportar una explicacion del funcionamiento del regulador y la PBC.


Las pistas en color azul oscuro de trazo mas grueso son las que soportan la corriente de paso entre el puente de diodos y la batería por lo que es recomendable engordarlas con una buena capa de estaño o incluso con un trozo de alambre  de cobre de 1 mm º.
Las marcas circulares rojas con una cruz son el orificio para los separadores aislantes que hacen de soportes de la placa.

DESCRIPCIÓN DEL CIRCUITO.

El funcionamiento es de una simplicidad absoluta. En primer lugar tenemos el puente de diodos trifásico que se conecta al estator del alternador de la moto (fases R-S-T.). A la salida de los cátodos de los diodos del puente tenemos una tensión positiva que es la suma de las tres fases de corriente. Esa tensión positiva es de unos 15 Volts mas o menos en relenti y de unos 20 Volts a maximas revoluciones cuando el sistema está en carga. Cuando está en vacío puede llegar a alcanzar los 55 o 60 Volts eficaces que son unos 90 Volts tensión de pico. Cuando la tensión de la batería está por debajo de los 13.4 Volts el transistor Mosfet conduce debido a que el IC2 le inyecta 24 Volts en su gatillo por medio de la R02 que es una resistencia cuya misión es evitar que llegue una corriente peligrosa al IC2 en caso de que algún dia el transistor entre en corto.
El IC2 se alimenta de los 24 Volts que salen del doblador de tensión formado por C1 y D5 cuya tensión limitamos mediante la resistencia R1 y el zener de 24 Volts.

Por tanto el operacional IC2 tiene doble misión. Por un lado invertir la tensión que activa al Mosfet para que éste conduzca cuando la batería está por debajo de 13.4 Volts y por otro lado sirve de interface para que la tensión del gate del transistor sea de 24 Volts que al restarle los casi 14 Volts de la batería a máxima carga tengamos una tensión de 10 Volts entre el gate y el source, tensión a la que el transistor alcanza la menor resistencia de canal de  0,0036 ohms. La tensión de 14.2 Volts solo se alcanzará mediante pulsos que no se pueden medir con el voltímetro, siendo la tensión eficaz en la batería de 13.4 Volts.

Eso es una ventaja añadida por que proporciona una buena carga rapida y no consume el agua destilada tan rápido como en el caso de los reguladores que si alcanzan esa tensión todo el tiempo , con lo cual alargamos la vida util de nuestra batería.
El resto del circuito está formado por el IC1 que trabaja como disparador trigger Schmitt que bascula del estado (L) al (H) cuando la corriente que circula por el zener de 12 Volts produce una caida de tensión en la R07 (entrada no inversora) superior a la tensión de 2.2V de la entrada inversora del IC1. Las resistencias asociadas R03 y R06 se encargan de proporcionar la histéresis (13.9V hasta 14.2V).
Para evitar que el disparador entre en un estado de equilibrio inestable donde no se bascularía entre el estado (L) y el (H), tenemos que añadir un pequeño condensador de 1 microfaradio que produce un retardo en la tensión de la entrada no inversora.
Si no existiera ese condensador, el operacional fluctuaría entre la mitad de la tension de alimentación y la máxima tensión de alimentación o entre la mitad y la mínima debido a que el flanco es algo oblicuo.

Eso provocaría un rápido calentamiento del Mosfet que llegaría a destruirlo.
Poco mas que explicar salvo que la salida del IC1 se conecta con la entrada del IC2 mediante un divisor de tensión simétrico que ataca la entrada inversora del IC2 que convierte los 12 Volts de salida del IC1 en 24 Volts a la salida del IC2 que ataca el gate del transistor generando una tensión pulsante que depende del voltaje de la batería regulando todo o nada dependiendo del consumo de corriente del circuito electrico.
Solo resta decir que el puente de diodos se tiene que fijar en una caja metálica para que disipe el calor y que el transistor también  es aconsejable refrigerarlo aunque genera poco calor pero el amperage que puede circular está directamente relacionado con su temperatura y en verano por aqui tenemos temperaturas que alcanzan los 45 º por lo que no está de mas tenerlo en cuenta.
Podemos optra por fijar el transistor a la misma caja contenedora con una mica aislante o usar una aletilla de aluminio independiente de dimensiones, 30 milimetros por 100 milimetros doblada en escuadra.


LISTA DE COMPONENTES



R1= 10K 1W

R2= 20K

R3=R8= 27K

R4=R5= 12K

R6=R7= 1K



IC1=IC2= LM741



D0=PUENTE SQL5010

D1=D2=D3=D4= 1N4148

D5= 1N4004

DZ1= 24VZ 1W

DZ2= 12VZ 1/2W



Q1= TK71E12N1



C1= 1mF 150V

C2= 2.2 Mf 35v

C3= 1mF 25V

El prototipo que fabriqué primero lo monté en placa preformada por lo que si alguien está interesado en éste método de circuito impreso , solo tiene que solicitarlo si lo desea. Monté un segundo circuito también en placa preformada y ambos funcionaron de manera óptima.
Éstas son las fotografias del prototipo.





En el regulador prototipo usé un Mosfet que tiene mayor resistencia DRENADOR- SOUCE. y aunque da un buen rendimiento fianalmente opté por por el Mosfet TK72E12N1  que es muchísimo mas adecuado para soportar grandes corrientes sin apenas calentarse. Éstas son las fotografias de como quedó finalmente el segundo regulador que monté. Podreis ver que la aleta disipadora es significativamente mucho mas reducida. Dependiendo del amperage máximo a controlar será el tamaño del disipador y no está de mas usar como disipador la misma caja metálica que contenga el regulador tomando la precaución de aislar con un pasamuro y una mica el Mosfet.




En la última foto el Mosfet está montado al reves por un fallo mio y como es lógico no funcionó por lo que después de probarlo me tocó revisar el circuito para ver por que no funcionaba. Empecé a buscar el fallo hasta que me di cuenta de la torpeza cometida.
Como ya habia tomado la foto antes de probarlo y sobre impresionar en ella las indicaciones, no la borré dejándola tal como la veis.
Las otras dos fotos estan realizadas despues de verificar el funcionamiento.
Aporto el dato de que mi moto tiene un consumo maximo algo menor  a los 10 Amperes pero éste regulador puede perfectamente controlar intensidades del triple o incluso mayores sin  problema siempre que se le coloque un disipador adecuado al Mosfet.
Ya solo me queda decir que tengo gran afición a realizar ingenieria tecnica para dar soluciones a medida de problemas específicos por lo que en el transcurso de los años acumulé un nutrido número de circuitos que fui creando para diversas aplicaciones que unas veces nacieron por necesidad y otras por puro entretenimiento y fruto del inconformismo por mi parte al poder darme cuenta de que no existían muchas alternativas comerciales a un determinado caso como por ejemplo las sirenas exponenciales de las alarmas para coches.

Éste ejemplo que pongo es uno de los mas significativos por que me resultó chocante que solo existan 4 o 5 tipos de sirenas habiendo tantos coches lo cual genera que es muy posible que en una misma calle coincidan varios coches con el mismo tipo de sonido de sirena.
En su momento eso me rechinó y me embarqué en diseñar una serie de sirenas de sonidos exclusivos y pare cuando llegue a diseñar un total de 7 totalmente ineditas con altas prestaciones de potencia y de sonidos inconfundibles. Con ésto quiero decir que si necesitáis dar solución a algún problema técnico que requiera del diseño de un circuito a medida podeis contar con mi ayuda.
Por ahora he salido victorioso en todas las ocasiones en que he tenido que dar solución a un problema mediante la ingeniería electrónica y no me ha asustado ninguna cuestión por baladi o compleja que ha resultado. He diseñado reguladores lineales de tensión, de corriente constante, cargadores de baterías, sirenas, temporizadores especiales, etc, y en todas las ocasiones con la premisa de máxima fiabilidad, máxima simplicidad y máxima robustez.


----------



## claudio jose cerda (Jun 29, 2019)

te felicito yo estoy mas metido en los pic o microcontroladores pero me gusto mucho tu esplicacion especialmente la de la alimentacion del IC2 que no la entendia  muy bien pensando porque no la sacastes de la salida del puente trifacico . gracias y espero serte util  en algun momento.


----------



## jose carrillo (Oct 18, 2019)

*S*aludo amigo*,* muy bueno el aporte pero quisiera saber si este regulador lo puedo usar en una moto monofasico o si existe otro esquema favor de enviármelo*,* gracias también estoy como tu sufriendo con éstos reguladores.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 19, 2019)

El regulador para sistema monofasico es igual y lo unico que cambia es el puente de didods que tienes que usar uno monofasico de los de toda la vida con 4 diodods.


----------



## frincho (Oct 24, 2019)

Hola. lo felicito por su proyecto, ¿Porque dos integrado lm741 y uno tl072?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 24, 2019)

Ya en su dia publique la descripcion del circuito explicando el funcionamiento y lo que hace cada componente.
Mire lo que publique junto con la PCB y comprendera el por que.


----------



## frincho (Oct 24, 2019)

El alternador que tiene mi moto es mono, ¿me tocaría conectarlo en el la limpia s, t. del circuito? Le agradezco su gentileza.


frincho dijo:


> El alternador que tiene mi moto es mono, ¿me tocaría conectarlo en el la limpia s, t. del circuito? Le agradezco su gentileza.


Pista


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 24, 2019)

En alternador monofasico se usa puente de diodods monofasico y las conexines S-T irian a la entrada de alterna del puente.
No varia nada salvo en puente de diodos que el trifasico tiene 3 terminales de entrada y el monofasico 2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2019)

Digamos que en rigor se puede hacer trifásico y luego emplearlo en monofásico usando solo dos cualquiera de las tres conexiones RST

Saludos !


----------



## frincho (Oct 25, 2019)

¿Qué voltaje genera el alternador en máxima revolución? Estoy interesado en el circuito y lo hice en proteus,  pero quiero saber con cuánto voltaje ac. Debo probarlo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2019)

frincho dijo:


> ¿Qué voltaje genera el alternador en máxima revolución? Estoy interesado en el circuito y lo hice en proteus,  pero quiero saber con cuánto voltaje ac. Debo probarlo!



Aca lo explica todo

Regulador de tensión para motocicleta conmutado

Te felicito por el trabajo y por compartir. Hace rato vengo ideando algo igual, solo que nunca lo puse en practica.


----------



## Rino9 (May 8, 2020)

Hola JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL.
Me parece un artículo genial,  ¡¡cuanto tiempo buscando algo parecido!! 
A parte de eso,  lo que describes,  de combertir un trifasico a bifasico me dejó descolocado.
Por que tengo un motor, diesel Lombardini, estacionario de 550 cc. Que como generador, tiene un estátor bifasico, cosa rara, y un regulador Ducati, que destripe, para intentar pillar el esquema, sin éxito, eso sí tenia dos tiristores, el resto me fue imposible, tenia una pasta dura y critalina, y da la casualidad, de que tu haces uno para lo mismo, ¿seria mucho pedirte, que publicaras el esquema?  Siempre me quedo la curiosidad, aunque, estoy con tigo, que son sistemas ineficientes, y los farcantes, parece importarles poco.
Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2020)

Aqui lo dice ultra clarito :




JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> En alternador monofasico se usa puente de diodods monofasico y las conexines S-T irian a la entrada de alterna del puente.
> No varia nada salvo en puente de diodos que el trifasico tiene 3 terminales de entrada y el monofasico 2.


 
O sea que solo cambiás un puente trifásico por uno monofásico !


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 8, 2020)

Rino9 dijo:


> Hola JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL.
> Me parece un artículo genial,  ¡¡cuanto tiempo buscando algo parecido!!
> A parte de eso,  lo que describes,  de combertir un trifasico a bifasico me dejó descolocado.
> Por que tengo un motor, diesel Lombardini, estacionario de 550 cc. Que como generador, tiene un estátor bifasico, cosa rara, y un regulador Ducati, que destripe, para intentar pillar el esquema, sin éxito, eso sí tenia dos tiristores, el resto me fue imposible, tenia una pasta dura y critalina, y da la casualidad, de que tu haces uno para lo mismo, ¿seria mucho pedirte, que publicaras el esquema?  Siempre me quedo la curiosidad, aunque, estoy con tigo, que son sistemas ineficientes, y los farcantes, parece importarles poco.
> Muchas gracias por todo.


El regulador no varia para monofasico, bifasico o trifasico.
Lo unico que varia es la rectificacion o puente de diodos.
Para monofasico se usaria el tipico puete de graetz con 4 didos.
Para bifasico se puede usar dos diodos (uno en cada fase) o dos puentes monofasicos.
Para trifasico se usa el puente del esquema que aporte  que tiene 6 diodos.
Esta es la version optimizada con menos componentes del regulador.
He usado un puente monofasico para que veas como seria para usarlo en alternador monofasico.


----------



## Rino9 (May 8, 2020)

Gracias: Dosmetros, por tu interés, no, no es esactamente a lo que me refería, sino a la modificación de trifasico a monofasico, y al regulador con dos tiristores, el rectificador que el describe, si no entendí mal es con dos puentes, monofasicos.
Jo que rápido. Creo que no me explico bien, dejadme que lo piense...


JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Después de varios experimentos con tres diseños de reguladores que hice opté por convertir la corriente trifásica en bifásica pues calculé el consumo máximo del circuito electrico de la moto y resultó que era muy inferior al que me generaba el alternador. La estrategia consistió en aminorar en un tercio la energía usando las tres fases como si fueran solo dos usando dos puentes de diodos monofasicos y regulado solo dos entradas de alterna dejando la tercera como linea comun o neutro. De esa manera tenemos media onda sin regulación en cada una de las dos fases que sumado a la 3ª linea que hace de neutro supone un ahorro energético de electricidad que no se convierte en calor y un ahorro en componentes pues usamos solo dos tiristores. Monté el regulador y el alternador despues de tres dias de complicado trabajo de desmontar adaptar y montarlo todo en mi scooter.


Me refería a ese diseño, se que es muy inferior, en calidad pero debe de ser idéntico al regulador Ducati en cuestión, poreso mi curiosida.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 8, 2020)

Rino9 dijo:


> Gracias: Dosmetros, por tu interés, no, no es esactamente a lo que me refería, sino a la modificación de trifasico a monofasico, y al regulador con dos tiristores, el rectificador que el describe, si no entendí mal es con dos puentes, monofasicos.
> Jo que rápido. Creo que no me explico bien, dejadme que lo piense...
> 
> Me refería a ese diseño, se que es muy inferior, en calidad pero debe de ser idéntico al regulador Ducati en cuestión, poreso mi curiosida.


 El regulador bifasico mediante regulacion paralela con tiristores usa dos tiristores y dos didods o dos puentes.
El cebado de los tiristores se efectua mediante diodo zener y resistencias.
Te aporto un esquema de un regulador paralelo que diseñe para ser indestructible.


----------



## Rino9 (May 8, 2020)

Sí sí, mil gracias. Esto empieza a cuadrar, eres muy amable.
Con respecto a la figura 4 el pin 3 con el cuadrado pt, del 555 a donde va?.
Y disculpa tanta pregunta.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 8, 2020)

Rino9 dijo:


> Sí sí, mil gracias. Esto empieza a cuadrar, eres muy amable.
> Con respecto a la figura 4 el pin 3 con el cuadrado pt, del 555 a donde va?.
> Y disculpa tanta pregunta.


PT es un punto de test para poder verificar el regulador en el banco de pruebas mediante un LED en serie con una resistencia de 1 k ohmio.
Se usa una fuente regulable para testearlo y ver el valor de los umbrales de maxima y minima que se especifican en letras rojas en el esquema.


----------



## Rino9 (May 9, 2020)

Hola.
Llevo horas leyéndote, para empaparme bien con el mogollón de información, estoy encantado, mil gracis


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 9, 2020)

Rino9 dijo:


> Hola.
> Llevo horas leyéndote, para empaparme bien con el mogollón de información, estoy encantado, mil gracis


Mi punto fuerte en electronica es el diseño de circuitos a medida para resolver problemas especificos.
Es por eso que nacio este regulador al ver que no habia nada ni remotamente parecido por ningun lado.
Tengo una buena coleccion de circuitos diseñados por mi que sirven para diversas aplicaciones.


----------



## Rino9 (May 19, 2020)

Hola:  Hace varios días que llevo estudiando tu regulador de moto con el 555, y creo que entiendo su funcionamiento, pero se me hace bola, la parte de las patillas 2 y 6 del 555, tensiones que se genera, cómo afectan a la referencia de la pt. 5, (entiendo que los 4 diodos se comportan cómo un zener),  esa configuración no la he visto por ahí, excepto en un salva baterías,  también, diseño tuyo.
Apeló a tu paciencia, para que me lo expliques, seguro que es simple,  pero no caigo.


----------



## KIKEMH (May 26, 2020)

Hola un saludo para todos en general y para José Miguel Sirgo en particular al que le quiero dar la enhorabuena por el diseño del circuito regulador. Aunque tengo un par de preguntas.

Llevaba tiempo pensando en como hacer un regulador de este tipo que no necesitase usar “refrigeración líquida” es casi broma, o no, para mantenerlo funcionando, ya que como es sabido todos mueren por mal diseño de poner en corto las bobinas del alternador y excesivo calentamiento del puente rectificador.

He visto este sistema de usar la línea de regulación directamente desde la salida del puente y me ha gustado. En su momento pensé en algo parecido, pero debido a mi falta de conocimiento en el desarrollo y cálculos electrónico, pues di contra el muro de mi ignorancia.

Pensé en su momento en quitar esa aberración de cortocircuitar las bobinas del alternador y usar este mismo método, pero en vez de usar un MOSFET usar tal vez un relé de auto de esos baratos de 40 amperios, y comandarlo por el típico Zener y transistor piloto para la bobina del relé por aquello de usar lo mas simple con el menor costo, menos componentes y donde el asunto térmico fuese el mínimo.  Por ciertas cuestiones pues no le di vuelta al asunto, también tenía pensado el usar relé de estado sólido.

Ahora al ver estos posts, pues me ha entrado el veneno y ya llevo unos días pensando cómo se podría hacer, pero vuelvo a tropezar con mi falta de conocimientos.

Caballero José Miguel usted que tiene de lo que yo carezco, sería tan amable de poder comentarme si hay alguna posibilidad de reducir aún más su diseño, en lo referente a lo que comento sobre los usos de relés, ¿es factible? merece la pena? Con y para ello usar materiales mas a mano, ya que, por ejemplo, en donde vivo ese tipo de MOSFET, el dependiente me pone cara de póker. Se podría usar para este tipo de circuito un regulador, no sé, ¿tipo LM317 que tiene un gran espectro de tensiones de entrada y regular la salida? Para con ello poder comandar dicho relé de auto o de estado solido que apenas tiene consumo.

Y ya me he pasado con el tocho me queda una duda, he visto su diseño y el de las PBC tengo la duda de que en el esquema teórico el condensador C1 está conectado a la línea trifásica “T” y el diodo D5 está conectado a la línea “S” y en la figura de la PBC el condensador C1 está conectado a la línea “R”. ¿Daría igual, es una errata?

Bueno muchísimas gracias a todos y a usted José Miguel. Les envío un cordial saludo


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 26, 2020)

KIKEMH dijo:


> Hola un saludo para todos en general y para José Miguel Sirgo en particular al que le quiero dar la enhorabuena por el diseño del circuito regulador. Aunque tengo un par de preguntas.
> 
> Llevaba tiempo pensando en como hacer un regulador de este tipo que no necesitase usar “refrigeración líquida” es casi broma, o no, para mantenerlo funcionando, ya que como es sabido todos mueren por mal diseño de poner en corto las bobinas del alternador y excesivo calentamiento del puente rectificador.
> 
> ...



Referente al tema de usar un rele para hacer un regulador es poco recomendable dedido a que con un rele trabajando en continua y a esas frecuencias de conmutacion con amperajes cercanos a los 9 o 10 amperios sufre un rapido deterioro de sus platinos si bien se podria hacer que conmutaran la alterna antes de entrar en el puente de diodos y del ruido que haria ni hablamos.
Otro inconveniente de hacerlo con un rele es que al estar el regulador siempre conectado al sistema electrico el rele y su electronica entarian en funcionamiento al estar la moto parada por detectar una tension inferior a la de carga de la bataria la cual al dejar de recibir corriente de floatcion dejaria de tener los 13.4 voltios minimo  de carga y el rele consuminria una intensidad nada despreciable de la bateria.
Referente al detalle del doblador de tension (diodo y capacitor) es indiferente a que fases este conectado.
Si no encuentra el mosfet que yo usé puede poner cualquier mosfet que soporte tensiones iguales o superiores a los 120 voltios y amperajes como minimo  de 20 amperios o mas y que tenga una resistencia de canal lo mas baja posible al estar polarizado su gate con 10 voltios.


----------



## KIKEMH (May 27, 2020)

Estimado José Miguel, muchísimas gracias por su prontísima respuesta.

Ve usted, ahí es donde pincho, claro, claro, tiene toda la lógica del mundo, no había pensado en la parte de ralentí, claro, si la batería está baja, entraría el relé y sin apenas dar tensión el alternador pues ya tenemos el lio.  Me centré solo en la carga a ciertos rpm, obviando el régimen del motor y sin tener los datos de la conmutación, veces, que se va a conectar dichos platinos podríamos tener dentro del relé un arco parecido a los que se forman en los delcos de distribución de las bujías.

Y el uso de relé de estado solido no deja de ser un elemento primo hermano del MOSFET, pero comandado ópticamente. Cuyo consumo es mínimo de la batería, pero estaría en la misma situación a nivel térmico, además del espacio que ocupa dicho elemento.

En fin buscaba la manera de poder sustituir elementos que pudiesen ser dañados por el uso y que pudiesen ser reparados in situs sin mucha complicaciones, por ejemplo en lo que me refería a los relés de autos que son baratos se podría llevar en la moto un para de ellos y en caso de avería simplemente desenchufarlo y colocarle otro, pero claro sin haber caído en la cuenta del fogueo de platinos, tensión de flotación y demás menesteres propio de la idiosincrasia del circuito y de su forma de trabajar.

En realidad, casi estaba buscando la forma de hacer todo esto, analógicamente sin circuiterías integradas, para con ello poder tener a mano una especie de kit de supervivencia de uso inmediato, ya que, a mí, y supongo que a mas de uno le ha pasado, me ha dejado la moto tirado sabiendo que el regulador ha dado de mano y que me deja la batería seca.

En fin, tengo algunas opciones, un regulador nuevo, otra vez, un circuito de verdad como el suyo, o le pongo tres conmutadores de baquelita con palanca de mano y una fuente de alimentación de carga con bombillas y que puentee a mano todo el sistema y cargue la batería si o si, ya de coraje y en plan Picapiedra. Jaja

Pues muchísimas gracias de nuevo es usted un maestro que sabe enseñar y eso vale oro puro.

PD: odio lo digital, soy analógico y cabezón, mi último coche lo entregue con 35 años de uso y lo único electrónico que tenia era una radio de FM, lo demás cables e interruptores con algunos relés que por cierto no cambien ninguno en 35 años, maldita obsolescencia


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 27, 2020)

Si no quiere hacerlo con elementos digitales publique otro regulador que fue antecesor de este y usa dos amplificadores operacionales en lugar del integrado NE555.


----------



## djyoan (Jun 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay algunas motos que solo se regulan "cortocircuitando" la salida del alternador-magneto , ya que son de excitación fija (imanes)



Y también se quema el bobinado pasa en las Suzuki


----------



## djyoan (Ago 5, 2020)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 190316



Hola a todos

Tengo una duda...el mosfet no deberia de ser de canal P?
Ver el archivo adjunto 190316

Este es de canal N y tiene la carga por S


----------



## djyoan (Ago 6, 2020)

Bueno autorespuesta





						Mosfet con la carga en Source ?
					

Buenas Tengo un mosfet N que en reposo tiene la puerta conectada a masa y por tanto, en corte. Al pulsar el pulsador, la puerta se desconecta de masa y el mosfet se satura.  La cosa funciona, a pesar de lo poco ortodoxo de tener la carga en la patilla Source.   La carga es un NE555 en modo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 6, 2020)

djyoan dijo:


> Bueno autorespuesta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La configuracion del mosfet en este regulador es la mas optima que se puede hacer por diversos motivos:
1 Minimo numero de componentes.
2 Maxima durabilidad.
3 Maximo rendimiento y eficiencia energetica.
No se si sabes que cuando el sistema esta en corte, la tension que alcanza el estator ronda los 120 voltios de pico.
Eso implica que configurar el mosfet de otra manera supone la presencia de elevadas tensiones de trabajo en el circuito del Gate que tendrian que ser controladas mediante sistemas de proteccion que incrementarian el numero de componentes y disminuirian la durablidad.
Es por esto que la carga esta en el Source lo cual no representa ningun inconveniente ya que la exitacion del Gate con respecto al Source esta sobre los 10-12 voltios requeridos para conseguir la minima resistencia de canal.
Un alternador de motocicleta en ralenti genera unos 14 voltios eficaces y en maximas revoluciones alcanza los 80 voltios eficaces.
Esto implica cuestiones de diseño nada desdeñables a la hora de hacer ingenieria.
Si conoces una forma mejor de hacerlo no estaria de mas que lo digas.


----------



## djyoan (Ago 6, 2020)

No soy ingeniero electrónico, soy un informático aficionado a la electrónica en proceso de aprendizaje. Es que quiero aprender, no me gustan las dudas, sólo eso... De ahí el motivo de estar cuestionando la cosas

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, pero me sigue dando mala espina la carga por S. Porque he visto en otros circuitos fallar la carga por S ...sobrecalientamiento o poco tiempo de trabajo. incluso respentando el Vgs.

Voy a construirlo y ver su durabilidad. Mi opinión es que es un muy buen diseño y esta creativo.
Ojalá y yo esté equivocado, para así resolver el problema con vuestro excelente diseño.
Saludos.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 6, 2020)

djyoan dijo:


> No soy ingeniero electrónico, soy un informático aficionado a la electrónica en proceso de aprendizaje. Es que quiero aprender, no me gustan las dudas, sólo eso... De ahí el motivo de estar cuestionando la cosas
> 
> Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, pero me sigue dando mala espina la carga por S. Porque he visto en otros circuitos fallar la carga por S ...sobrecalientamiento o poco tiempo de trabajo. incluso respentando el Vgs.
> 
> ...


Te puedo decir que todos mis circuitos esta diseñados para ser casi indestructibles.
Uno de de los factores que siempre tienen en comun mis diseños es estar sobredimensionados en potencia y calculados para trabajas sin problemas durante mucho tiempo sin que la degradacion de los componentes alteres su eficiencia.
Si te tomas la molestia de buscar los circuitos que he diseñado y subido a internet podras ver que ninguno de ellos tiene resistencia de presicion y carecen de trimers de ajuste.
Si los comparas con otros circuitos que existen y que realizan similares funciones te daras cuenta que los mios tienen un numero de componentes mucho menor sin que eso suponga una merma de las prestaciones..
Cunado montes el circuito y lo pongas a prueba comenta tus impresiones.
Si deseas probarlo en un banco de pruebas tienes que usar una bateria de 12 voltios plomo acido y la tension AC se la metes con un transformador de 24 voltios 7 amperios como minimo.
Para la carga le cuelgas una lampara de cohe de 55W.
Es de vital importancia que el cableado tenga el espesor adecuado.
Si usas un cable demasiado fino te generara una resistencia indeseable que hara funcionar mal el sistema y eso va tambien por el amperimetro que se conecta en la prueba para medir parametros de carga de bateria y corriente de flote.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 7, 2020)

Me acaban de notificar que algunos alternadores de motocicletas alcanzan voltajes que rondan los 150 voltios por lo que si usas el mosfet TK7 quedara destruido al acelerar por lo que es mejor usar uno con mayor rango de tension.
El mejor candidato es el IRP4668.


----------



## Luisqr (Ago 17, 2020)

Hola Jose Miguel, gracias por el aporte, quiero hacer tu diseño aunque debido a mi inexperiencia tengo unas dudas:
Todos los condensadores son electrolíticos.
Las otras resistencias son de 1/4w.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 17, 2020)

Luisqr dijo:


> Hola Jose Miguel, gracias por el aporte, quiero hacer tu diseño aunque debido a mi inexperiencia tengo unas dudas:
> Todos los condensadores son electrolíticos.
> Las otras resistencias son de 1/4w.


El simbolo de los condensadores electroliticos es diferente del de los que no tienen polaridad.
El C1 es el unico que no es electrolitico.
Antes de nada tendrias que hacer una verificacion importante. tienes que medir cuanta tension te da en vacio el alternador cuando el motor esta revolucionado por que si te da sobre 85 voltios te vale el transistor que esta en el esquema pero algunos alternadores dan una tension maxima superior a 115 voltios y eso no lo soporta este transitor por lo que se tendria que usar un IRFP4668 que tolera 250 voltios aun que tiene una resistencia de canal mas alta lo cual lo hace algo menos eficiente pero aceptable.
Ademas de este regulador hice una segunda version mas optimizada con menos componentes.
Ambas opciones estan en este foro publicadas.
La mas optima es al que usa en integrado NE555 y en esa solo el condensador C2 es electrolitico.


----------



## Luisqr (Ago 18, 2020)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, me han gustado tanto los diseños que haré los dos. He visto el segundo diseño del NE555, en el condensador C3,  de 100nF, ¿_de cuantos voltios es?_.
Vi tu advertencia sobre el mosfet IRFP4668 y tengo que utilizar este, también tendré que cambiar el puente rectificador por uno de 40Amp.
Pretendo instalarselo a una triump 955i, la cual genera unos 70 V a 4000rpm. sin haber pasado de ahí, por no darle más "caña" en vacío. Esta moto peca de ahí, ya le he cambiado 3 statores. El regulador que lleva es de primera generación, provocando una alta temperatura en el stator.
Si crees que necesito alguna indicación más, estoy encantado de aprender.
Gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 18, 2020)

Luisqr dijo:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta, me han gustado tanto los diseños que haré los dos. He visto el segundo diseño del NE555, en el condensador C3,  de 100nF, ¿_de cuantos voltios es?_.
> Vi tu advertencia sobre el mosfet IRFP4668 y tengo que utilizar este, también tendré que cambiar el puente rectificador por uno de 40Amp.
> Pretendo instalarselo a una triump 955i, la cual genera unos 70 V a 4000rpm. sin haber pasado de ahí, por no darle más "caña" en vacío. Esta moto peca de ahí, ya le he cambiado 3 statores. El regulador que lleva es de primera generación, provocando una alta temperatura en el stator.
> Si crees que necesito alguna indicación más, estoy encantado de aprender.
> Gracias


El condensador C3 al que te refieres soporta una infima tension por lo que te vale cualquiere que soporte 3 voltios o mas.
Si tu alternador genera una tension inferior a 90 voltios puedes usar el transistor mosfet TK72E12N1 que tiene una bajisima resistecia de cana y por tanto una eficiencia muy alta superiro al 99%


----------



## Alejandro Araya (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola, @JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL, mi nombre es Alejandro Araya te felicito por tu proyecto y la simplicidad de éste, yo hace un tiempo entre al mundo de las motocicletas y ya me tenia hastiado tener que cambiar el regulador de la moto, yo tengo la siguiente pregunta, tu circuito se puede adaptar para un sistema monofásico?

Saludos desde Chile !


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Sep 6, 2020)

Alejandro Araya dijo:


> Hola, @JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL, mi nombre es Alejandro Araya te felicito por tu proyecto y la simplicidad de éste, yo hace un tiempo entre al mundo de las motocicletas y ya me tenia hastiado tener que cambiar el regulador de la moto, yo tengo la siguiente pregunta, tu circuito se puede adaptar para un sistema monofásico?
> 
> Saludos desde Chile !


Sirve indistintamente para monofasico y trifasico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2020)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> PT es un punto de test para poder verificar el regulador en el banco de pruebas mediante un LED en serie con una resistencia de 1 k ohmio.
> Se usa una fuente regulable para testearlo y ver el valor de los umbrales de maxima y minima que se especifican en letras rojas en el esquema.


 
Decime si está bien así ?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Sep 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Decime si está bien así ?


En efecto. la unica diferencia de usarlo en sistema trifasico o monofasico es el puente de diodos. La unica diferencia entre trifasico y monofasico seria el puente de diodos.
Antes de montarlo en la moto se tiene que testear el circuito mediante el punto de prueba y una fuente de alimentacion regulable.


----------



## wilson caitano (Feb 18, 2021)

Estimados, un saludo desde Uruguay!!, El tema está barbaro, la verdad que el aporte es de gran utilidad. Voy  a hacer este regulador para colocarlo en una vieja Suzuki F70 de 1972 la cual estoy restaurando y quiero dejar de la mejor forma posible. La bobina de carga  trae un hilo a masa y rectifica media onda, lo que hice fue desconectar de masa el extremo correspondiente y sacarlo hacia afuera del volante con un cable para poder rectificar onda completa y asi obtener mas potencia para poder cargar una bateria de 12 volts. Luego de rectificar obtengo 45 volts moderando y unos 80 volts si aumento las revoluciones. Si conecto una lampara de 12v/21watts moderando me quedan 11.5 volts y circula una corriente de 1,45 amp y se me va a 18v al acelerar y la lampara enciende a pleno. Pienso colocar luces led por lo que el consumo de todo no me va a superar esa corriente. Mi duda esta radicada en que mosfet puedo colocar ya que no consigo ninguno con tan baja Rgs. Que pasa si coloco algun mosfet con por ejemplo 0,03 ohms  por ejemplo IRFZ44 ? O  algun otro  con mas VDS  como IRF530 , 640 ,etc. muchas gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Feb 18, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Estimados, un saludo desde Uruguay!!, El tema está barbaro, la verdad que el aporte es de gran utilidad. Voy  a hacer este regulador para colocarlo en una vieja Suzuki F70 de 1972 la cual estoy restaurando y quiero dejar de la mejor forma posible. La bobina de carga  trae un hilo a masa y rectifica media onda, lo que hice fue desconectar de masa el extremo correspondiente y sacarlo hacia afuera del volante con un cable para poder rectificar onda completa y asi obtener mas potencia para poder cargar una bateria de 12 volts. Luego de rectificar obtengo 45 volts moderando y unos 80 volts si aumento las revoluciones. Si conecto una lampara de 12v/21watts moderando me quedan 11.5 volts y circula una corriente de 1,45 amp y se me va a 18v al acelerar y la lampara enciende a pleno. Pienso colocar luces led por lo que el consumo de todo no me va a superar esa corriente. Mi duda esta radicada en que mosfet puedo colocar ya que no consigo ninguno con tan baja Rgs. Que pasa si coloco algun mosfet con por ejemplo 0,03 ohms  por ejemplo IRFZ44 ? O  algun otro  con mas VDS  como IRF530 , 640 ,etc. muchas gracias


Si colocas otro tipo de mosfet con mayor resistencia de canal lo unico que pasa es que lo tienes que refrigerar con una aleta disipadora. Como no vas a tener un gran consumo no tendras demasiado calor en el mosfet y con que pongas una aleta pequeña ya vale.
Ninguno de los mosfet que indicas te valen por que no soportan 150 voltios entre Drain-Source y esa tension es la minima que es aceptable.


----------



## wilson caitano (Feb 19, 2021)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, consigo el IRFB4115 ( 150 V , 104 Amp y 9.3 mOhms de Rds ). La moto no genera mas de 80 Volts de  continua  despues de pasar por un rectificador de onda completa al cual le puse un condensador de 470 uF para filtrar y hacer las medidas, voy a armar el circuito y después informo los resultados.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Feb 19, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Estimados, un saludo desde Uruguay!!, El tema está barbaro, la verdad que el aporte es de gran utilidad. Voy  a hacer este regulador para colocarlo en una vieja Suzuki F70 de 1972 la cual estoy restaurando y quiero dejar de la mejor forma posible. La bobina de carga  trae un hilo a masa y rectifica media onda, lo que hice fue desconectar de masa el extremo correspondiente y sacarlo hacia afuera del volante con un cable para poder rectificar onda completa y asi obtener mas potencia para poder cargar una bateria de 12 volts. Luego de rectificar obtengo 45 volts moderando y unos 80 volts si aumento las revoluciones. Si conecto una lampara de 12v/21watts moderando me quedan 11.5 volts y circula una corriente de 1,45 amp y se me va a 18v al acelerar y la lampara enciende a pleno. Pienso colocar luces led por lo que el consumo de todo no me va a superar esa corriente. Mi duda esta radicada en que mosfet puedo colocar ya que no consigo ninguno con tan baja Rgs. Que pasa si coloco algun mosfet con por ejemplo 0,03 ohms  por ejemplo IRFZ44 ? O  algun otro  con mas VDS  como IRF530 , 640 ,etc. muchas gracias





wilson caitano dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta, consigo el IRFB4115 ( 150 V , 104 Amp y 9.3 mOhms de Rds ). La moto no genera mas de 80 Volts de  continua  despues de pasar por un rectificador de onda completa al cual le puse un condensador de 470 uF para filtrar y hacer las medidas, voy a armar el circuito y después informo los resultados.


El condensador es totalmeten inecesario.
Monta el regulador tal como esta en el esquema teorico  o de lo contrario no funcionara correctamete. La correcta configuracion es:
Alternador, puente de diodos, regulador y bateria de 12 voltios.


----------



## wilson caitano (Feb 19, 2021)

Si , el condensador se lo puse al puente de diodos solo para medir el voltaje en continua y la corriente que podia entregar. cuando arme el montaje no lo voy a colocar , fue solo para medir.


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 19, 2021)

Buenas tardes , como estan? 
Les cuento que armé el circuito (el que usa el 555) y funcionó bien , le puse una bateria  nueva sin uso y me entregaba 400 ma .
En un momento determinado , se me desconectó el cable que conectaba al positivo de la bateria.
O sea , el circuito quedó sin carga. 
Despues de reconectar la bateria ya no entregó mas corriente.
Se quemó el 555, se lo cambié y el regulador quedó en marcha nuevamente.
Le puse una fuente de alterna de 28 volts y si conecto una lampara en paralelo con la bateria ,  el regulador me entrega 800 ma y el voltaje se mantiene .
No entiendo que le pasó a 555 , tal vez al desconectarse la bateria , el voltaje se fue  muy arriba y el integrado no aguantó?
No se si hacer la prueba de desconectar la bateria , que opinan Uds?
Muchas gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 19, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Buenas tardes , como estan?
> Les cuento que armé el circuito (el que usa el 555) y funcionó bien , le puse una bateria  nueva sin uso y me entregaba 400 ma .
> En un momento determinado , se me desconectó el cable que conectaba al positivo de la bateria.
> O sea , el circuito quedó sin carga.
> ...


Una foto de lo que tienes armado...  gracias


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

Gracias por tu interes. Pongo fotos del proyecto y tambien del archivo de pcbwizard con el que hice el pcb.
Me parece que , al desconectar la carga , el voltaje en pata 8 del 555 , se dispara hasta el valor de Vcc y por eso se quema. 
tal vez sea necesario alimentar el 555 a traves un zener de 12 voltios para que , en caso de desconexion de la carga , éste no se queme.
El mosfet es un IRFB4115 y no tiene problemas, salvo que calienta un poco pero está bien.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Gracias por tu interes. Pongo fotos del proyecto y tambien del archivo de pcbwizard con el que hice el pcb.
> Me parece que , al desconectar la carga , el voltaje en pata 8 del 555 , se dispara hasta el valor de Vcc y por eso se quema.
> tal vez sea necesario alimentar el 555 a traves un zener de 12 voltios para que , en caso de desconexion de la carga , éste no se queme.
> El mosfet es un IRFB4115 y no tiene problemas, salvo que calienta un poco pero está bien.


El diagrama por favor..  gracias


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

Es el que posteó Jose Miguel Sirgo Pascual, en este mismo hilo, en la pagina 2.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

Existe grave problema con el diseño...  deberias empezar en resolver eso..
Pregunta  que es S y T  cuantos volt entrega eso.. max y min....
Error en c1 error en pin8 error con todo....
Explícame.. que pretendes con ese circuito...


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

El circuito funciona bien , es un regulador de voltaje por PWM para una moto. 
Los puntos S y T son los bornes del generador de alterna que tiene la moto en el volante, ahi hay como máximo 80 Vac, funciona bien , solo que al desconectarle la bateria mientras esta en funcionamiento , el 555 se quema porque creo que el mosfet deja pasar todo el voltaje de continua que sale del rectificador en el momento de desconexion de la bateria.
Si te fijas mas atrás, está todo el funcionamiento explicado por el autor.
Muchas gracias por tu interes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Sin ver el circuito te iba a decir que si se pone en corto el Mosfet , te quemaría el 555 a través de su pata 3 (salida)  y veo que te la quema a través de la pata 7


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> El circuito funciona bien , es un regulador de voltaje por PWM para una moto.
> Los puntos S y T son los bornes del generador de alterna que tiene la moto en el volante, ahi hay como máximo 80 Vac, funciona bien , solo que al desconectarle la bateria mientras esta en funcionamiento , el 555 se quema porque creo que el mosfet deja pasar todo el voltaje de continua que sale del rectificador en el momento de desconexion de la bateria.
> Si te fijas mas atrás, está todo el funcionamiento explicado por el autor.
> Muchas gracias por tu interes.


Mira soluciones existen ... como personas existen....
Obvio.. que van a decir que funciona...
Pero deberías estudias condiciones de borde... y no pasa la prueba..

Si alguien diseña una pistola... y dentro de las pruebas le explota en la cara 1 de 10 tiros y muere el tirador.... entonces esa pistola no se puede comercializar... asi de simple....
Que funcione 9 veces y falle 1.... por favor.. a la basura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Podés proteger la pata 7 de al menos dos modos , una con un zener a masa , y la otra con algún díodo algo rápido , no se si el 1N4007 lo será (al positivo) . . .





*EDITO *: Ahora que lo veo mejorcito , no me gusta tanto el Gate accionado con 20 o 40 K


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés proteger la pata 7 de al menos dos modos , una con un zener a masa , y la otra con algún díodo algo rápido , no se si el 1N4007 lo será (al positivo . . .
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266247


No.... eso se llama corto circuito franco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Cualquiera de los dos díodos evitaría que la pata 7 supere la tensión de alimentación , quizás habría que agregar alguna resistencia entre las dos de 20k y los díodos . . .

Que otra solución se te ocurre ?


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

Y si alimento la pata 8  con 12 voltios sacados del zener de 24 a traves de una resistencia y un zener de 12 en paralelo con un condensador?
O alimentarlo a traves de una resistencia y un zener desde el surtidor?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Abr 20, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Y si alimento la pata 8  con 12 voltios sacados del zener de 24 a traves de una resistencia y un zener de 12 en paralelo con un condensador?
> O alimentarlo a traves de una resistencia y un zener desde el surtidor?


Lo que te ocurrio es que al no tener conectada la bateria se produce una corriente residual por medio del zener DZ3 llega a alimenta el  555 en su entrada positiva por lo que el integrado entra en funcionamiento activando el mosfet que al conducir por un breve intervalo genera un pulso en vacio y eso causa  una tension de pico superior a los 16 voltios que tolera el integrado.
La solucion para este deficto que pase por alto es facil. Solo hay que conectar un zener de 15 voltios 5 W en la linea de bateria entre el positivo y la masa.


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

Impresionante. 
El tema es que a altas revoluciones , el voltaje de continua  supera los 100 voltios.
Voy a probar .
Gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cualquiera de los dos díodos evitaría que la pata 7 supere la tensión de alimentación , quizás habría que agregar alguna resistencia entre las dos de 20k y los díodos . . .
> 
> Que otra solución se te ocurre ?


Este tipo de regulación...   se llama.. regulación por carga...
Es lo que pasa con el motor serie.. de los taladros.... la velocidad final lo regula la carga... en su caso seria el roce que hace que el motor no se embale... osea.. sin roce las revoluciones serian millones por segundo...

Solución seria poner un zener que consuma la misma corriente que consume la batería...
Desconozco la bateria que usa.. si tiene batería de 7 amper... el zener deberia ser de 7 amper...

No sirve esas otras opciones...  al pin4 al pin6  todavía le va a llegar alto voltaje...

Repito a la basura...

Pregunta para el susodicho....
El motor en mínimo... cuantos volt genera? por faavor mide el AC
foto de la batería...


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

El motor en ralenti genera 34 Vac y a fondo 100 Vac en vacío. Con una lámpara de 21w ,en ralenti tengo 16 volts y circulan 1.4 Amp.
La bateria es una KB1250 (12 V 5Ah )


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

Es bastante trabajo... 
Puede bajarse en 2 etapas uno lineal y otro pwm
Pero que tanto sabes de electrónica??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Repito a la basura.


 
En éste Foro , además del conocimiento usamos la cortesía , cosa que parece que no vino con Ud. en absoluto , 
JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL tuvo la gentileza de aportar ese diseño propio y en la modalidad habitual del foro trataríamos de colaborar corrigiendo fallas y / o mejorándolo.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En éste Foro , además del conocimiento usamos la cortesía , cosa que parece que no vino con Ud. en absoluto ,
> JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL tuvo la gentileza de aportar ese diseño propio y en la modalidad habitual del foro trataríamos de colaborar corrigiendo fallas y / o mejorándolo.


Si lees lineas anteriores explique tipo de regulación y posible solución...
Pero cuando algo fue mal  hecho... como quieres que lo llame???  los eufemismos lo dejamos para la pareja o esposa.... si te pregunta.. como me veo.....  no vas a decir esta malo...
Solo mira detenidamente C1.... eso no tiene ningún sentido..
Fíjate en el fusible... F1...  cada vez que se quema... va a explotar el pobre 555  le va a llegar 100volt DC  o mas  si esta informando que entrega 100vAC  a max revolución


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 20, 2021)

Estimado : C1 y D1 forman un doblador de tension , de ahi salen los 24 voltios que sirven para exitar el gate del transistor a traves de 10k.
Los 24 voltios están y, funcionando ,  cargando la bateria , el voltaje en el gate es de 12 voltios.
El circuito funciona bien , salvo el hecho de que  una eventual desconexion de la bateria provoca la quema del integrado , pero  ya lo vamos a solucionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Si lees lineas anteriores explique tipo de regulación y posible solución...
> Pero cuando algo fue mal  hecho... como quieres que lo llame???  los eufemismos lo dejamos para la pareja o esposa.... si te pregunta.. como me veo.....  no vas a decir esta malo...
> Solo mira detenidamente C1.... eso no tiene ningún sentido..
> Fíjate en el fusible... F1...  cada vez que se quema... va a explotar el pobre 555  le va a llegar 100volt DC  o mas  si esta informando que entrega 100vAC  a max revolución



De todas maneras eso no lo exime de su normal maltrato , le recuerdo una norma del Foro a tener en cuenta :

*2.10* Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. . . .


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 22, 2021)

Buenas tardes , hoy decidi armar el regulador que utiliza dos dos integrados 741. 
Funciona igual que el del 555 y no se quema al desconectar la bateria.
Lo estoy alimentando con 28 Vac , los cuales despues del rectificador de onda completa se me van a 36 Vdc.
El tema , ( que me pasa en el otro circuito tambien) es que mientras está cargando la bateria con unos 400 ma no hay problema , si al conjunto le coloco una lampara de 12V 21W , circula una corriente de 1,5 amp y el mosfet se calienta muchisimo. 
El transistor que uso es el IRFB4115 que soporta 150V  104A y tiene una RDS de 9 mohms,  tambien probé con el IRF640 (200 V , 18 A y 180mΩ ) que tenia a mano. 
Le puse un disipador de aluminio enorme pero es lo mismo, a los pocos minutos hierven.
El voltaje sobre la carga se mantiene en 13.6 volts , no se que hacer , ya que normalmente con la moto marchando y las luces encendidas voy a tener bastante mas consumo y no va a haber transistor que aguante .
Se agradecen sugerencias...


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 22, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Lo estoy alimentando con 28 Vac , los cuales despues del rectificador de onda completa se me van a 36 Vdc.
> El tema , ( que me pasa en el otro circuito tambien) es que mientras está cargando la bateria con unos 400 ma no hay problema , si al conjunto le coloco una lampara de 12V 21W , circula una corriente de 1,5 amp y el mosfet se calienta muchisimo.



Por lo poco que he llegado a analizar el circuito (con el 555, que debería funcionar igual al echo con opamp) no es mas que una fuente lineal con corte en unos 14.8v (osea regula a esa tensión).

Haciendo cálculos tengo que: 36V In - 14.8V Out = 21.1v si multiplico eso por 1.5A me da una potencia disipada en el transistor de aproximadamente 32W.

No me extraña que se ponga caliente y no veo que se vaya a solucionar con la resistencia "RDS On" del transistor porque, en una fuente lineal, no influye para nada.

Debido a eso, la gran mayoría de reguladores de motos usan una técnica un poco mas de "fuerza bruta". Ya que el generador de las motos es de imán permanente y debido a que no se puede apagar como si pasa en los alternadores de autos -en los que el campo magnético es generado por una bobina, la cual se puede gobernar-, se suele poner en corto las bobinas. Si, parece que es un método demasiado brusco pero así funcionan.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## wilson caitano (Abr 28, 2021)

Bueno ,  terminé haciendo un regulador con un par de tiristores, Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## djyoan (Abr 30, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Bueno ,  terminé haciendo un regulador con un par de tiristores, Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


y porque no funcioná???


----------



## wilson caitano (May 4, 2021)

El tema es que , el transistor se calienta mucho si hay consumo. Para cargar una bateria a partir de un panel solar funcionaria pero no desde un generador de una moto.


----------



## Chriss (Ago 10, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> El tema es que , el transistor se calienta mucho si hay consumo. Para cargar una bateria a partir de un panel solar funcionaria pero no desde un generador de una moto.


Lo probaste montado en la moto? El comportamiento en la bobina de la moto es totalmente diferente al de un transformador. Si Vin= 35 - Vout =13.6 serían 21.04 volt x1.5 amp= unos 32 w aproximadamente. En un alternador de moto a medida que aumenta el consumo de corriente el voltaje cae drásticamente llegando algunas veces de acuerdo al consumo de la moto a unos 16 voltios a máximo consumo lo que seria vin=16 - vout= 13.6 = 2.4 volt x 9 amp = 21 w. Más eficiente a mayor consumo


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 15, 2021)

Hola saludos desde Cuba me gustaría saber si definitivamente el circuito a alguien le funciona adecuadamente  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 15, 2021)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Hola saludos desde Cuba me gustaría saber si definitivamente el circuito a alguien le funciona adecuadamente  desde ya muchas gracias


La duda ofende.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 15, 2021)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> La duda ofende.


Disculpe amigo*, QUE *bueno *QUE* este en línea ahora solo pregunto *POR QUE* algunos decían *QUE* calentaba demásiado el transistor y *QUE* no era seguro debido a eso ,a mi me interesó el tema desde *QUE* lo ví , quiero construirlo pero ...le pregunto el problema del calentamiento se puede solucionar?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 15, 2021)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Disculpe amigo*, QUE *bueno *QUE* este en línea ahora solo pregunto *POR QUE* algunos decían *QUE* calentaba demásiado el transistor y *QUE* no era seguro debido a eso ,a mi me interesó el tema desde *QUE* lo ví , quiero construirlo pero ...le pregunto el problema del calentamiento se puede solucionar?


El transistor no caliente, el que diga lo contrario es por que no respeto las especificaciones del diseño original, se de buena tinta que alla por cuba son muy aficionados a no resptar los diseños y cambian las piezas segun les parecen sin tener la mas minima idea del tema.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 15, 2021)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> El transistor no caliente, el que diga lo contrario es por que no respeto las especificaciones del diseño original, se de buena tinta que alla por cuba son muy aficionados a no resptar los diseños y cambian las piezas segun les parecen sin tener la mas minima idea del tema.


Amigo le repito *QUE* no he probado el esquema *QUE* de hecho le agradezco mucho haberlo compartido ,pues bien era eso lo *QUE *deseaba saber si UD *QUE* fue quien lo diseñó dice *QUE* no calienta pues no calienta y punto ,lo armare y comparto mis resultados y quiera Dios *QUE* sea como UD dice *POR QUE* sería una opción súper viable a los mo*N*ustruosos reguladores shunt *QUE* normalmente usan las motos , reconozco *QUE* no he leído con detenimiento sus explicaciones en las páginas anteriores sobre el funcionamiento del circuito pero lo haré y ahora sólo le quisiera molestar con unas preguntas, como es *QUE* oscila el circuito si es pwm? Y a *QUE* frecuencia lo hace es un regulador conmutado tipo buck *QUE* creo son reductores?y por qué no usa un inductor y un diodo conectado en inversa en la salida



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/esquema-teorico-png.176688/.
		


Algo así como la foto *QUE* les dejo aquí


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 15, 2021)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Amigo le repito *QUE* no he probado el esquema *QUE* de hecho le agradezco mucho haberlo compartido ,pues bien era eso lo *QUE* deseaba saber si UD *QUE* fue quien lo diseñó dice *QUE* no calienta pues no calienta y punto ,lo armare y comparto mis resultados y quiera Dios q sea como UD dice xq sería una opción súper viable a los mo*N*ustruosos reguladores shunt *QUE* normalmente usan las motos , reconozco *QUE* no he leído con detenimiento sus explicaciones en las páginas anteriores sobre el funcionamiento del circuito pero lo haré y ahora sólo le quisiera molestar con unas preguntas, como es *QUE* oscila el circuito si es pwm? Y a *QUE* frecuencia lo hace es un regulador conmutado tipo buck *QUE* creo son reductores?y por qué no usa un inductor y un diodo conectado en inversa en la salida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sepa que este regulador no tiene ninguna necesidad de oscilar, es un detector de umbrales o detector de ventana por lo que lo que hace es generar pulso controlado en ancho midiendo la tension de la bateria.
Haria bien en leer la explicacion que aporte sobre el funcionamiento del circuito.
Al diseñarlo no tuve en cuenta una posible eventulidad por lo que se tiene que colocar un zener de 15 voltios 5W en paralelo con la salida a baterias por que si se tiene la ocurrencia de ponerlo a funcionar en la moto sin tener conectada la batria el circuito se daña por estar en vacio cosa que no pasara si se coloca el citado zener.


Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Disculpe amigo ,*QUE* bueno *QUE* este en línea ahora solo pregunto *POR UE* algunos decían *QUE* calentaba demásiado el transistor y *QUE* no era seguro debido a eso ,a mi me interesó el tema desde *QUE* lo ví , quiero construirlo pero ...le pregunto el problema del calentamiento se puede solucionar?


Me gustaria saber quienes son esos que afriman que calienta el transistor, es totalmente imposible que caliente el transistor por que trabaja a corte y saturacion y el calor que genera es infimo a tal punto que se puede sujetar con la mano sin que resulte desagradable.
Varios reguladores como este estan funcionando hace tiempo sin problemas y nadie de los que los armo me ha dado quejas de nada, y solo recibi mensajes de agradecimiento por este circuito.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 16, 2021)

Mis disculpas por las faltas de ortografía


----------



## unmonje (Ago 16, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Buenas tardes , hoy decidi armar el regulador que utiliza dos dos integrados 741.
> Funciona igual que el del 555 y no se quema al desconectar la bateria.
> Lo estoy alimentando con 28 Vac , los cuales despues del rectificador de onda completa se me van a 36 Vdc.
> El tema , ( que me pasa en el otro circuito tambien) es que mientras está cargando la bateria con unos 400 ma no hay problema , si al conjunto le coloco una lampara de 12V 21W , circula una corriente de 1,5 amp y el mosfet se calienta muchisimo.
> ...


Si la caida en el transistor es de --> *(14 volt a 2 amperes)*  , son *30 watts* de calor liso  y llano, es lógico que caliente como un soldador de 30 watts ¿no ?  ¿ ó me equivoco?  
Que el transistor pueda trabajar a *150 V* y hasta *104 Amperes* , no quiere decir que vaya a soportar ( *150 x 104 =15.600 watts *) 🥴
Si el transistor soporta ( por ejemplo) * 200 watts *, va a trabajar *sin quemarse* hasta ---> *(150 V x 1,33 amper )* aproximadamente, luego de lo cual se quemará. 
Es decir que, arriba del producto* VxA > 200 watts* se quema. Así de simple.


----------



## Hanner321 (Ago 18, 2021)

Hola, este post se me hace muy interesante, mis agradecimientos a Jose Miguel, por compartir sus ideas y diseños. Al igual que la mayoría aquí, me quedé boca abierto cuando me enteré que los reguladores colocaban en corto las bobinas de la moto, que en últimas es como frenar un poco la marcha de la moto. Para el tema de la desconexión de la Batería que provoca la quema del 555, no sería mejor unos condesadores (10.000uf 35v) en Paralelo con la batería?, cumpliría dos funciones, hacer de Batería de cara al circuito cuando esta no esté, y mejorar el rizado, que dicen?. ó condesador mas el zener de 12v5W?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 18, 2021)

Hanner321 dijo:


> Hola, este post se me hace muy interesante, mis agradecimientos a Jose Miguel, por compartir sus ideas y diseños. Al igual que la mayoría aquí, me quedé boca abierto cuando me enteré que los reguladores colocaban en corto las bobinas de la moto, que en últimas es como frenar un poco la marcha de la moto. Para el tema de la desconexión de la Batería que provoca la quema del 555, no sería mejor unos condesadores (10.000uf 35v) en Paralelo con la batería?, cumpliría dos funciones, hacer de Batería de cara al circuito cuando esta no esté, y mejorar el rizado, que dicen?. ó condesador mas el zener de 12v5W?


El zener es suficiente para evitar el problema. No es cuestion de rizado sino de tension de pico.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Si la caida en el transistor es de --> *(14 volt a 2 amperes)*  , son *30 watts* de calor liso  y llano, es lógico que caliente como un soldador de 30 watts ¿no ?  ¿ ó me equivoco?
> Que el transistor pueda trabajar a *150 V* y hasta *104 Amperes* , no quiere decir que vaya a soportar ( *150 x 104 =15.600 watts *) 🥴
> Si el transistor soporta ( por ejemplo) * 200 watts *, va a trabajar *sin quemarse* hasta ---> *(150 V x 1,33 amper )* aproximadamente, luego de lo cual se quemará.
> Es decir que, arriba del producto* VxA > 200 watts* se quema. Así de simplel





unmonje dijo:


> todo imposible que mi regulador se caliente por la censilla razon que el transistor solo puede estar
> 
> 
> unmonje dijo:
> ...


Sabe Dios como habra montado los componentes del regulador para que se caliente.
Con solo ver el esquema es mas que evidente que no es lineal y que esta basado en un detector de ventana que cambia de estado al detectar los umbrales superior e inferior.
La unica forma de que el regulador basado en operacionales pueda calentar el mosfet seria que se omitiera el condensador C3 o que la tension de gate no fuera de 24 voltios tal como esta en el esquema.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 20, 2021)

He intentado subir la foto 3 veces y nada


Yasmani lopez dijo:


> He intentado subir la foto 3 veces y nada


Bien creo que al fin pude ,este es el esquema de un regulador conmutado de 5v , creo que sí lo modificamos un poco nos podria servir , pongo el debate sobre la mesa ,lo pude ver funcionar y si aseguro que el transistor no calienta nada en cambio el inductor y el diodo conectado en inversa si elevaban un poco su temperatura cuando el circuito tenía alguna carga como x ej una batería de celular


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 20, 2021)

El inductor calentara si esta mal calculado para lo que se quiere hacer con él( insuficiente diámetro del alambre o bajo Q) al igual que el diodo.

Todos esos parámetros se evalúan/calculan cuando se diseña algo como el resto del esquema eléctrico a usar y ese que muestras no me parece de lo mas adecuado para cargar una simple batería de plomo( aun modificándolo).

Cada quien hace lo que le parece pero a mi entender el diseño de JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL me parece mas que adecuado para ese fin.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 22, 2021)

wilson caitano dijo:


> Gracias por tu interes. Pongo fotos del proyecto y tambien del archivo de pcbwizard con el que hice el pcb.
> Me parece que , al desconectar la carga , el voltaje en pata 8 del 555 , se dispara hasta el valor de Vcc y por eso se quema.
> tal vez sea necesario alimentar el 555 a traves un zener de 12 voltios para que , en caso de desconexion de la carga , éste no se queme.
> El mosfet es un IRFB4115 y no tiene problemas, salvo que calienta un poco pero está bien.


Para evitar que se queme el integrado se coloca un zener en la salida en paralolo con la bateria. El valor del zener supresor de picos es de 15v 5W.
Inicialmente no tuve en cuenta esa eventualidad y fue aposteriori que me di cuenta del tema.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 22, 2021)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> He intentado subir la foto 3 veces y nada
> 
> Bien creo que al fin pude ,este es el esquema de un regulador conmutado de 5v , creo que sí lo modificamos un poco nos podria servir , pongo el debate sobre la mesa ,lo pude ver funcionar y si aseguro que el transistor no calienta nada en cambio el inductor y el diodo conectado en inversa si elevaban un poco su temperatura cuando el circuito tenía alguna carga como x ej una batería de celular


Señor, le diré algo para *NO olvidar,* solo por si NO lo sabe :

Además de los otros aportes de la comunidad...

1- Cuando en un *inductor* o* bobina* se la somete a una tensión  con *forma de onda* *cuadrada, *en el interior de la bobina circulara *corriente constante.*
2- En cambio, si la forma de onda es *triangular,* es decir que la tensión aumenta de manera lineal y constante , la* corriente es máxima *es decir de forma de onda* cuadrada*.

De esto se desprende que :
Si* no* logra que la TENSION de la *onda* generada, *permanezca cuadrada*, ya sea porque el transistor *NO es muy veloz* o cualquier otro motivo, la* corriente tenderá a aumentar* exponencialmente y con ella la *temperatura* del conjunto.
Teniendo en cuenta este concepto...trate de ponderar su proyecto.
Saludos


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 27, 2021)

Saludos, leo el hilo desde hace un tiempo y mi interesó el tema, el circuito propuesto en conmutación con MOSFET por José Miguel es genial, lo probé y funciona sin quejas. Sólo añado un limitador de corriente pa*ra* no llevarme el transistor con las animaladas q*ue* hacen los "electricistas" por acá, espero sea de ayuda, el MOSFET del circuito es solo de prueba limita a 10 A dependiendo claro de la R q*ue* se coloque. En físico funciona, saludos. *E*spero no ofender a nadie con semejante artilugio. Solo pretendo compartir mi experiencia.
La resistencia la construí con alambre de nicrom usada en resistencia calefactoras


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 28, 2021)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Saludos, leo el hilo desde hace un tiempo y mi interesó el tema, el circuito propuesto en conmutación con MOSFET por José Miguel es genial, lo probé y funciona sin quejas. Sólo añado un limitador de corriente pa*ra* no llevarme el transistor con las animaladas q*ue* hacen los "electricistas" por acá, espero sea de ayuda, el MOSFET del circuito es solo de prueba limita a 10 A dependiendo claro de la R q*ue* se coloque. En físico funciona, saludos. *E*spero no ofender a nadie con semejante artilugio. Solo pretendo compartir mi experiencia.
> La resistencia la construí con alambre de nicrom usada en resistencia calefacto


Saludos. Quiero decirte que el limitador de correinte es totalemnte innecesario por que ya el propio alterndor por su reactancia inductiva limitan la intensidad y ademas al colocar el limitador estas generando calor cosa que se queria evitar.
De todas maneras gracias por comentar. Espero que les quede claro a los detractores de mi invento que funciona perfectamente.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 28, 2021)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> La duda ofende.


La duda educa tambien     🤣

Como bien aclaró --> rvm66868 el circuito dijo, *es genial*, pero para proteger las *burradas* de sus colegas de el, le colocaba la resistencia de *nicrom.*
Entiendo que, el *nicrom,* va a responder mas temprano que el alternador, que se va a enterar mas tarde de la exigencia de la carga sobre el transistor, dando le *elasticidad* eléctrica al sistema, si se me permite la metáfora.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 28, 2021)

Un punto a resaltar para @rvm66868 y para el resto también, es el caso de medir resistencias muy bajas, incluso aquellas por debajo de los 100 Ω, con un multimetro. El caso es que esos instrumentos no son apropiados para tomar esas lecturas, siendo esto advertido hasta por los mismos fabricantes cuando advierten a los usuarios, para que tomen esta lecturas con apliques adecuados o con milli-ohmetros diseñados a propósito.
En laboratorios se suele utilizar el puente de wheatstone.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 28, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Un punto a resaltar para @rvm66868 y para el resto también, es el caso de medir resistencias muy bajas, incluso aquellas por debajo de los 100 Ω, con un multimetro. El caso es que esos instrumentos no son apropiados para tomar esas lecturas, siendo esto advertido hasta por los mismos fabricantes cuando advierten a los usuarios, para que tomen esta lecturas con apliques adecuados o con milli-ohmetros diseñados a propósito.
> En laboratorios se suele utilizar el puente de wheatstone.


Plenamente de acuerdo con usted, incluso sugiero  *10x de presición mínima* para medir cualquier cosa de* 1X*


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 30, 2021)

Saludos de nuevo, el nicrom viene en rollos señalizados en ohm/metro, y si no se sabe el valor solo se coje un metro del alambre se le aplica corriente y se mide la caída de voltaje, calcular el tramo para obtener una resistencia especifica de cualquier valor es bastante fácil y después se utiliza el mismo método para saber si quedó en el valor o no y se corrija a detalle si lleva mas precisión.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 30, 2021)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Saludos de nuevo, el nicrom viene en rollos señalizados en ohm/metro, y si no se sabe el valor solo se coje un metro del alambre se le aplica corriente y se mide la caída de voltaje, calcular el tramo para obtener una resistencia especifica de cualquier valor es bastante fácil y después se utiliza el mismo método para saber si quedó en el valor o no y se corrija a detalle si lleva mas precisión.


Muy cierto, lo usaba mucho para pirometría industrial. Como sea es tranquilizador usar un polimetro 10X para la implementación. 
Tambien existe la *resistencia lineal* por logitud para hacer las *celdas de carga* para las balanzas.


----------



## ane1983 (Sep 3, 2021)

Saludos amigos. Es increíble como buscando algún diagrama de regulador pwm para alternadores de automotrices llego tarde a este tema. Soy cubano y hace muchos años; desde que empecé a luchar con los reguladores de las motos antiguas soviéticas me preguntaba por que abuzar del generador regulando de esa forma, sobre cargar a los elementos semiconductores, cargar al motor y al enrollado. Luego a Cuba empezaron a llegar otras motos de generador con imanes permanentes, para mi sorpresa el mismo sistema!!! Amigos solo pensé en patrañas de los fabricantes o que trataban de mantener la carga eléctrica constante para mantener un ralentí lo mas constante posible ya que no poseen control automático. También cree mi diseño con ideas parecidas a las de José Miguel, pero nunca las llevé a la práctica. Aunque estos enrollados poseen relativa impedancia alta trabajar casi en corto al menos con media onda va en contra de muchas cosas; no tiene que ver pero igual o parecido lo hace el CDI de la AX100 un semiciclo para cargar el condensador y en el otro para activar el tiristor pero casi corto (menos de un volt)
Jjjj, amigos disculpen pero es la primera vez en años que veo en algún foro que alguien habla del tema. Pero en realidad ando buscadndo algo parecido pero para alternadores automotrices. Algunos poseen resistencias del rotor muy baja y a la hora de hacer alguno lo mejor es pwm con MOSFET. La regulación on-off necesita transistor muy potente. Además algunos autos acá en Cuba (soy de Guantánamo) aun poseen amperímetros, los cuales con regulación on-off con alternadores poderosos se mantienen oscilando mucho. Tengo mis ideas pero como en internet a veces publican diagramas que hemos sacado de diseños originales buscando en el foro encontré este tema. 
Los sistemas de alternadores que he visto pwm no nesecitan excitación al encender el auto. Parece que sensan por Ps (señal directa de una de las fases de corriente alterna que internamente se detecta como media onda) y comienzan a cargar suavemente y se mantienen controlando. Estamos hablando de un rotor de 1.8 ohmios.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 19, 2021)

En la pá 47 del service manual (Jawa 350/638/639/640 workshop manual) hay un diagrama electríco, no se si sera lo que buscas


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 19, 2021)

Gerardo Mayet dijo:


> Por favor diagrama para caja reguladora rectificadora monofásica para Jawa 350


Hola Gerardo, te subo un diagrama que no se de qué moto es (aunque la tenían en una Jawa),  pero me vino un cliente y se lo reparé. 
En el esquema, R4 se puede cambiar si se quiere más o menos voltaje.
Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Nota importante: los componentes ajústalos a tu gusto, sobre todo los diodos de potencia y los tiristores (llevan disipación).


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 11, 2021)

Amid





Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola Gerardo, te subo un diagrama que no se de qué moto es (aunque la tenían en una Jawa),  pero me vino un cliente y se lo reparé.
> En el esquema, R4 se puede cambiar si se quiere más o menos voltaje.
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> 
> ...


Saludos, no se si es de Jawa ese diseño pero es de los diseño que prefiero, saque el diagrama de uno de Jawa y es muy parecido. No regulan cortocircuitando, sino que regulan la tensión a través de los tiristores, es un puente rectificador monofásico semicintrolado. Puedo subir el diagrama del regulador, lo aun está sin organizar.
Bueno, estaba roto y lo destripé. Le saque el diseño, no creo haberme equivocado pero siempre existe la posibilidad
Quisiera probar si agregando otro tiristor con el mismo control pueda trabajar en sistema trifásico.
Amigos el esquema esta aun desorganizado pero se los publicaré porque estoy muy ocupado en estos dias. Al lado la caja y la placa que le faltan los tiristores.
Creo que el que publico Kawacuba esta muy bueno.
¿Saben si este diseño se trabajara sin batería mantenga el voltaje establecido constante?


----------



## alexispcb (Dic 12, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos amigos. Es increíble como buscando algún diagrama de regulador pwm para alternadores de automotrices llego tarde a este tema. Soy cubano y hace muchos años; desde que empecé a luchar con los reguladores de las motos antiguas soviéticas me preguntaba por que abuzar del generador regulando de esa forma, sobre cargar a los elementos semiconductores, cargar al motor y al enrollado. Luego a Cuba empezaron a llegar otras motos de generador con imanes permanentes, para mi sorpresa el mismo sistema!!! Amigos solo pensé en patrañas de los fabricantes o que trataban de mantener la carga eléctrica constante para mantener un ralentí lo mas constante posible ya que no poseen control automático. También cree mi diseño con ideas parecidas a las de José Miguel, pero nunca las llevé a la práctica. Aunque estos enrollados poseen relativa impedancia alta trabajar casi en corto al menos con media onda va en contra de muchas cosas; no tiene que ver pero igual o parecido lo hace el CDI de la AX100 un semiciclo para cargar el condensador y en el otro para activar el tiristor pero casi corto (menos de un volt)
> Jjjj, amigos disculpen pero es la primera vez en años que veo en algún foro que alguien habla del tema. Pero en realidad ando buscadndo algo parecido pero para alternadores automotrices. Algunos poseen resistencias del rotor muy baja y a la hora de hacer alguno lo mejor es pwm con MOSFET. La regulación on-off necesita transistor muy potente. Además algunos autos acá en Cuba (soy de Guantánamo) aun poseen amperímetros, los cuales con regulación on-off con alternadores poderosos se mantienen oscilando mucho. Tengo mis ideas pero como en internet a veces publican diagramas que hemos sacado de diseños originales buscando en el foro encontré este tema.
> Los sistemas de alternadores que he visto pwm no nesecitan excitación al encender el auto. Parece que sensan por Ps (señal directa de una de las fases de corriente alterna que internamente se detecta como media onda) y comienzan a cargar suavemente y se mantienen controlando. Estamos hablando de un rotor de 1.8 oh





ane1983 dijo:


> Amid
> Saludos, no se si es de Jawa ese diseño pero es de los diseño que prefiero, saque el diagrama de uno de Jawa y es muy parecido. No regulan cortocircuitando, sino que regulan la tensión a través de los tiristores, es un puente rectificador monofásico semicintrolado. Puedo subir el diagrama del regulador, lo aun está sin organizar.
> Bueno, estaba roto y lo destripé. Le saque el diseño, no creo haberme equivocado pero siempre existe la posibilidad
> Quisiera probar si agregando otro tiristor con el mismo control pueda trabajar en sistema trifásico.
> ...


Este modelo de regulador es muy bueno. Continúa trabajando sobre el, no te vas a arrepentir.
En el esquema que subiste tienes un detalle que corregir en el par darlinton O no.
Y si, sin batería mantiene constante unos 17V aproximadamente


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 12, 2021)

Saludos y gracias. Alexispcb puedo rectificar, pero aunque parece darlintong fíjate que es muy parecido al diagrama de kawacuba, la unión de colector y base van a negativo. Haz trabajado entonces con este dispositivo, lo puedes reconocer por la forma en la foto?


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Feb 18, 2022)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Atendiendo a lo solicitado procedo a aportar una explicacion del funcionamiento del regulador y la PBC.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176708
> Las pistas en color azul oscuro de trazo mas grueso son las que soportan la corriente de paso entre el puente de diodos y la batería por lo que es recomendable engordarlas con una buena capa de estaño o incluso con un trozo de alambre  de cobre de 1 mm º.
> ...



Ya comprendo *por* eso no se filtra el voltaje rectificado ,si no entendí mal con cada semiciclo q*ue* se rectifica el *M*osfet da un pulso hacia la batería ,lo que aún no tengo claro es a qué se debe la ruptura del 555 si se zafa la batería en la otra versión del circuito.

*Nota del moderador : 
05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"

Y evita la escritura infantil , por es por y no x , Que es que y no q o k. Gracias*


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 18, 2022)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Ya comprendo x eso no se filtra el voltaje rectificado ,si no entendí mal con cada semiciclo q se rectifica el mosfet da un pulso hacia la batería ,lo que aún no tengo claro es a qué se debe la ruptura del 555 si se zafa la batería en la otra versión del circuito


El autor ya lo explico:



JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Lo que te ocurrio es que al no tener conectada la bateria se produce una corriente residual por medio del zener DZ3 llega a alimenta el 555 en su entrada positiva por lo que el integrado entra en funcionamiento activando el mosfet que al conducir por un breve intervalo genera un pulso en vacio y eso causa una tension de pico superior a los 16 voltios que tolera el integrado.
> La solucion para este deficto que pase por alto es facil. Solo hay que conectar un zener de 15 voltios 5 W en la linea de bateria entre el positivo y la masa.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 18, 2022)

Segun mi experiencia con reguladores de moto te explico que no todas las motos son iguales, asi que tendrias que fabricar un regulador para cada modelo distinto. Básicamente tenes 2 modelos: bifásicos y trifásicos, en la familia de los bifásicos tenes un  modelo de 5 cables en donde una línea (cable rojo con raya blanca) es el alimentador de luces y otro modelo de 4 cables donde solo es para cargar la bateria, el trifásico siempre carga bateria,  funcionamiento consiste en diodos y un triac de corte, (siempre esta en una sola linea el triac) todo esto tiene que soportar el amperaje que genere el alternador. Digamos que es mas sencillo que diseñar una fuente.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Feb 26, 2022)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Ya comprendo *por* eso no se filtra el voltaje rectificado ,si no entendí mal con cada semiciclo q*ue* se rectifica el *M*osfet da un pulso hacia la batería ,lo que aún no tengo claro es a qué se debe la ruptura del 555 si se zafa la batería en la otra versión del circuito. *Nota del moderador :  05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque" Y evita la escritura infantil , por es por y no x , Que es que y no q o k. Gracias*




Acepto el señalamiento ,se me escapó , espero puedan disculparme ,en cuanto a lo de escribir de manera infantil supongo que tenga argumentos para afirmarlo , con todo el respeto ,quizás se equivoque , muchas gracias


SounDreamGames dijo:


> Segun mi experiencia con reguladores de moto te explico que no todas las motos son iguales, asi que tendrias que fabricar un regulador para cada modelo distinto. Básicamente tenes 2 modelos: bifásicos y trifásicos, en la familia de los bifásicos tenes un  modelo de 5 cables en donde una línea (cable rojo con raya blanca) es el alimentador de luces y otro modelo de 4 cables donde solo es para cargar la bateria, el trifásico siempre carga bateria,  funcionamiento consiste en diodos y un triac de corte, (siempre esta en una sola linea el triac) todo esto tiene que soportar el amperaje que genere el alternador. Digamos que es mas sencillo que diseñar una fuente.


Vale pero al precio que anda un tiristor por aquí me va saliendo más práctico buscar alternativas , consideraría un par de  cosas: el precio de los tres tiristores comparados con el de un solo Mosfet 

El esfuerzo que le toca hacer a esos componentes de potencia para regular el voltaje y por lo tanto el tiempo de vida útil de un regulador hecho en casa 

Me inclino a pensar colega que logrando alta eficiencia con un Mosfet trabajando en conmutación se puede lograr algo prácticamente revolucionario , el diseño de Sirgo Miguel Pascual quedó claro que funciona , pero me enfrento a un problema ..... conseguir el zener del que se habla para evitar matar al 555 además que para ser un regulador conmutado trabajaría a una frecuencia bastante baja dónde no estoy seguro de la eficiencia que pueda tener


----------



## JoseAngelLorenzo (Feb 26, 2022)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola Gerardo, te subo un diagrama que no se de qué moto es (aunque la tenían en una Jawa),  pero me vino un cliente y se lo reparé.
> En el esquema, R4 se puede cambiar si se quiere más o menos voltaje.
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> 
> Nota importante: los componentes ajústalos a tu gusto, sobre todo los diodos de potencia y los tiristores (llevan disipación).


Disculpa la pregunta pero es que me interesaría analizar la caja reguladora del Jawa ,¿sabrías cómo se destruye de la manera correcta como para llegar a la placa sin dañarla ?


----------



## unmonje (Feb 26, 2022)

JoseAngelLorenzo dijo:


> Disculpa la pregunta pero es que me interesaría analizar la caja reguladora del Jawa ,¿sabrías cómo se destruye de la manera correcta como para llegar a la placa sin dañarla ?


Por su aplicación, naturaleza  y seguridad ( medio hostil y vibrante eterno) las placas electrónicas para vehículos se sumergen en fábrica en resina para evitar la rotura por vibración, polvo o que manos anónimas lo modifiquen. En una moto todo vibra hasta el conductor.
Picando los angulos uno podría ver en que lugar y que orientación tiene la placa. Como sea la resina solo sale a golpes mientras se van riompiendo los componentes. 
Como sea, conociendo los requerimientos eléctricos, no es difícil construir un regulador de carga. Pero al final, va a ser sano, que usted también lo sumerja en epoxy


----------



## Kawacuba (Jun 6, 2022)

Buenos días. @reynaldotellez ví que comentaste pero fue a parar a moderación. 
¿Tú quieres saber si realmente funciona el regulador que yo subí?  
Sí, funciona, lo saqué de uno funcional que llevaba años de trabajo, pero dío falla en el condensador C1 de 220uF (estaba seco)  sólo fue sustituir por nuevo y sigue trabajando hasta el día de hoy. 
Saludos


----------

